# Frontline for dogs



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

We're stocking up with Frontline, Drontal, flea collars etc. as we always have in preparation for the spring and France and Spain. In the past we have used Frontline Spot On and duly ordered it again from our vet - when it arrived it was Frontline Combo which is new to us.

Having searched the internet, we are unable to find clearly what the difference is between the two products - Spot On is available without a prescription and is cheaper, but the issue is the difference in performance.
Both seem to treat ticks, lice and fleas.......

Anyone know?

Ray


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I am not sure of the difference but we usually find it is cheaper to buy in France.
James


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont forget if you are here for the summer you will need a Scalibor collar,this is to prevent Leishmaniasis.

Also if you are here march to may read up about processionary caterpillars


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Combo has been available , here in spain at least, for over 2 years I think.
It has an added ingredient which apparently inhibits the developement of any eggs.......though as spot on kills on contact I am at a loss as to how the flea would have time to LAY eggs.......anyway, I stick with the ordinary spot on although it seems not to be working as well on some dogs who maybe build up an immunity to it. There is a product available here in spain from the ferreterias which is mega strong and my daughter who is a dog groomer swears by it. It would probably be illegal in the UK due to the strong chemicals but all the locals use it ! and I certainly wouldnt use it on my little dogs, the smallest of which I only give HALF of the pipette of' spotline under 10kilos' as he only weighs 2 kilos.....better safe than sorry and he has never had fleas or ticks.
Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Ray
The local vets here in Spain prefer Advantix as it protects against ticks, fleas and also the sand flies that pass on the Leichmaniosis. Only problem with it compared to frontline is that the Advantix is toxic to cats.
Have a great trip. Down on the Costa myself at the moment and it is raining which is not in the script!
Rob


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-3825.html
Always wise to read this about the processionary caterpiller's as Neilmac's photo's are so good. :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have, in the drawer, a pack of Frontline Combo for the dog and a pack of Frontline for the cat.

The Combo says "Eliminates fleas, ticks and biting lice" AND "prevents contamination of the environment of treated animals with the *immature stages of fleas"*

The ordinary Frontline says "For the treatment and prevention of flea and tick infestations and the control of biting lice".

One of the big problems with flea infestations is that the fleas lay their eggs in the environment not on the pet. They just feed on the pet (or us 8O ) It used to be recommended that we spray the house with Acclaim to deal with all the eggs etc.

It sounds as if they are claiming that the combo will do that job instead. Don't ask me how though :roll:

What we must remember is that this product is sold to people who's animals are infested with fleas as well as to those who are just preventing a problem occuring. People's expectations are that if they put it on once then zap no more fleas. If there are eggs and larvae in the house then they will hatch out and jump on the pet. The consumer then says that the product does not work.

I just worry about the chemicals 8O My vet does not stock the ordinary Frontline any more because they like to buy in bulk so they just buy the Combo :roll:

Suppose I could get the ordinary Frontline online though.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Frontline Combo*

One and all - thank you.

Think we'll stick with our tried and trusted combination of Frontline Spot On, Drontal and Scalibur collar - it's worked just fine so far so, as it ain't broke, we won't fix it.

Thanks again everyone,

Ray

Lynda - nice to hear from you again; what is the stuff called that you mention? Ours too is only a little guy, a Chihuahua.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Frontline Combo does cover more things and we have used it in the past. We have to use Frontline (& drontal) for coming back to the UK.

However as most vets are using other products in the UK because Frontline is not very effective these days, we tend to use Advantix in France and use Frontline for coming back to the UK.

Frontline Combo needs a prescription in UK if buying over the internet.

We usually buy Advantix in France.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray.....likewise !  
I am on a site in Portugal at the moment so have some time to be online !
Will ask my daughter the name of the product but no way could you use it on a chihuahua !! She is a mobile dog groomer and uses it to completely sterilise her van, a customer asked her to use it on their dog who was infested with fleas and Sara said the instant she put the (watered down ) solution on the dog they all just immediately dropped off dead !!!!! Amazing but as I said that strength of chemicals cannot be good and thats why I would imagine it would be banned in the UK.
We stick to frontline and drontal too......the little dogs dont get collars as they react to the chemical, but then they are never outside during ''normal mosquito hours'', our big dogs have collars though and they seem to have worked well for the 12 years we have lived here.
It was my daughter who told me that frontline wasnt working as well in the UK on some dogs but so far it still seems to be working for mine.....
Lynda


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Small doses only!*

Lynda,

That powerful huh! We have found the Frontline Spot On/Drontal/Scalibur collar combination works just fine for Spike (3.2 Kg) and we actually ordered Sport On but got Combo which we've now taken back. The fewer chemicals the better and we just keep him inside during mosquito/sand fly hours i.e. warm evenings in Spain.

Patrick at Forge les Eaux uses Frontline so that fits in nicely, plus Milbemax for worming.

Zulurita nice to hear from you again also.

Ray


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Ray......the name of the super duper strong stuff is SUPONA........use it diluted with care.......and NOT on little dogs !
It probably wont be long till it gets banned here too.......there used to be a great spray available from Mercadona supermarkets that killed all crawling insects ( including HUGE spiders...sorry but I have a spider phobia ) as soon as they walked on it, but I can't find it anymore and can only presume that it was banned thru EU for being too strong a chemical.......unless anyone in Spain can point me in the direction of getting more ???????
Lynda


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Too strong for chihuahuas*

Lynda,

Think I'll leave it alone for Spike. However, since ALL spiders are enormous 8O , I can see a use for it..........

Ray


----------

